# حمل اخر مرجع لاشري 2013 ASHRAE Handbook fundamentals



## kartouch (2 مارس 2014)

بسم الله و الحمد لله 









*Publisher: *American Society of Heating and Air-Conditioning Engineers (ASHRAE)
*Year: 2013*


*Size:* *271 MB*

*File Format: PDF*​
​رابط التحميل
**********
Download ashrae 2013 (fundamentals) zip
امون شاير سريع يدعم استكمال التحميل 

و سيتم الرفع على مركز الخليج و عدة سيرفرات قريبا​


----------



## kartouch (2 مارس 2014)

رابط اخر على *Filedwon * Download ashrae 2013 (fundamentals) zip

او على جزئين على treesfile
Download ASHRAE 2013 (FUNDAMENTALS) part1 rar
Download ASHRAE 2013 (FUNDAMENTALS) part2 rar


----------



## العراقي الميكانيكي (2 مارس 2014)

*جدا مفيد بارك الله بجهودكم*


----------



## kartouch (2 مارس 2014)

بعد القاء نظرة سريعة :2:.......المرجع مهم جدااااااا في حساب الاحمال الحرارية :63:​


----------



## kartouch (3 مارس 2014)

المرجع يحتوي

*Description:*
The 2013 _ASHRAE Handbook—Fundamentals _covers basic principles and data used in the HVAC&R industry. The ASHRAE Technical Committees that prepare these chapters provide new information, clarify existing content, delete obsolete materials, and reorganize chapters to make the Handbook more understandable and easier to use. An accompanying CD-ROM contains all the volume’s chapters in both I-P and SI units.

Contents

*PRINCIPLES*
1. Psychrometrics
2. Thermodynamics and Refrigeration Cycles 
3. Fluid Flow
4. Heat Transfer
5. Two-Phase Flow
6. Mass Transfer
7. Fundamentals of Control
8. Sound and Vibration
*INDOOR ENVIRONMENTAL QUALITY*
9. Thermal Comfort
10. Indoor Environmental Health
11. Air Contaminants
12. Odors
13. Indoor Environmental Modeling
*LOAD AND ENERGY CALCULATIONS*
14. Climatic Design Information
15. Fenestration
16. Ventilation and Infiltration
17. Residential Cooling and Heating Load Calculations
18. Nonresidential Cooling and Heating Load Calculations
19. Energy Estimating and Modeling Methods
*HVAC DESIGN*
20. Space Air Diffusion
21. Duct Design
22. Pipe Sizing
23. Insulation for Mechanical Systems
24. Airflow Around Buildings
*BUILDING ENVELOPE*
25. Heat, Air, and Moisture Control in Building Assemblies—Fundamentals
26. Heat, Air, and Moisture Control in Building Assemblies—Material Properties
27. Heat, Air, and Moisture Control in Building Assemblies—Examples
*MATERIALS*
28. Combustion and Fuels
29. Refrigerants
30. Thermophysical Properties of Refrigerants
31. Physical Properties of Secondary Coolants (Brines)
32. Sorbents and Desiccants
33. Physical Properties of Materials
*GENERAL*
34. Energy Resources
35. Sustainability
36. Measurement and Instruments
37. Abbreviations and Symbols
38. Units and Conversions
39. Codes and Standards​


----------



## haroub_nas (3 مارس 2014)

great thanks


----------



## llbasha (3 مارس 2014)

thank you very much for this update
very useful


----------



## asd_zxc (4 مارس 2014)

الله يفتح عليك , شكرا


----------



## ramyacademy (5 مارس 2014)

رائع , أسال الله ان يرزقك الاخلاص و يثيبك الجنة


----------



## ramyacademy (5 مارس 2014)

ننتظر أيضا أحدث النسخ من اشرى للتطبيقات ashrae applications


----------



## اسكندر عمجة (5 مارس 2014)

سلام 
في الكتاب District Cooling Guide 2013 by ASHRAE 
 ISBN978-1-936504-42-8

ممكن حد يجبلنا الكتاب؟

و مشكورين سلفا


----------



## mech eng2 (5 مارس 2014)

شكرا أخي الفاضل وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## صبحي محمد2020 (6 مارس 2014)

اولا:- تسلم ايدك على هذا الموضوع الجميل 
ثانيا:- ممكن سؤال بسيط :- هو ايه الفرق بين اصدارات اشري المختلفة وهل في مشكلة لو اشتغلت على اصدار قديم ؟؟ 
ارجوا الرد ممن يعلم ولكم جزيل الشكر​


----------



## eng_alex (7 مارس 2014)

اعتقد الفرق هو التطورات او التحديثات اللى بتعملها منظمة الاشرى نفسها او اى منظمة معتمدة وبالتالى بتحط كل التعديلات فى اخر اصدار لها 
ولو اشتغلت على اصدار قديم ممكن تلاقى اختلاف فى بعض النواضيع وليس كلها بالطبع

اتمنى لو فى اى خطأ برجاء التعديل من الاخوة الاكثر خبرة

شكرا


----------



## golden hawk (7 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (8 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
يرجي رفع الكتاب على الفور شيرد 
ليس بإمكاني تنزيله 
و دزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kartouch (8 مارس 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> السلام عليكم
> يرجي رفع الكتاب على الفور شيرد
> ليس بإمكاني تنزيله
> و دزاكم الله خيرا


كيفية التحميل من amonshare


----------



## ME2011 (9 مارس 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك
​


----------



## khaled elsone (12 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (13 مارس 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (16 أبريل 2014)

*جــــــــــــــــــــزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## ماهر عطية (16 أبريل 2014)

تسلم الايادي


----------



## عمران احمد (16 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير و بارك الله فيكم اجمعين 
و الى الامام دائما


----------



## Ahmed Abou Gabal (16 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (19 أبريل 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي وجزاك خيرا . وشكرا


----------



## tarek gamarec (20 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## DrAzeddine (25 أبريل 2014)

مفيد جدا... بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## abdelsalamn (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ecc1010 (4 مايو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ربنا اغفر لى ولوالدى ولوالد والدى والمسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات ولمن دخل بيتى مؤمنا ولمن له حق على 
اللهم اجعل مصر أمنة مطمئنة رخاءا سخاءا وسائر بلاد المسلمين إلى يوم الدين


----------



## zaloma17 (5 مايو 2014)

thaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (7 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صبحي محمد2020 (20 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eng_m_fatah (21 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ibrahim1hj (21 أكتوبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لك


----------



## saddam ateeg (23 أكتوبر 2014)

allah yjzeekom khair


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (25 أكتوبر 2014)

رجاء ان يتم تحميله على الفورشيرد او الميديا فاير 
و جزاكم الله خيرا و مشكور جدا


----------



## kartouch (27 أكتوبر 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> رجاء ان يتم تحميله على الفورشيرد او الميديا فاير
> و جزاكم الله خيرا و مشكور جدا


اهلا نقول رفعه و ليس تحميله 
الفورشايرد و الميديافاير اصبحا سيرفرات قديمة 
الافضل انني ارفعه على مركز الخليج لسهولته في التحميل و الرفع و كذلك يدعم السرعة القصوى و استكمال التحميل مع ضمان بقاء المحتوى لسنوات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (27 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا و شكرا على تصحيح اللفظ 
و أنا منتظر


----------



## kartouch (8 نوفمبر 2014)

دكتور صبرى سعيد قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا و شكرا على تصحيح اللفظ
> و أنا منتظر


تم الرفع على فورشايرد نسخة ASHRAE 2013 (FUNDAMENTALS)\SI
التحميل :
http://www.4shared.com/rar/5XWqiIgvba/ASHRAE_2013__FUNDAMENTALS__--S.html

فك الضغط ثم افتح SI_TOC.pdf و الافضل ان تستعمل برنامج *Foxit Reader*
لتتمكن من تصفح جميع الاجزاء من تلك الصفحة


----------



## ali&anas (17 نوفمبر 2014)

لم اقدر احمله**مع الشكر


----------



## kartouch (17 نوفمبر 2014)

ali&anas قال:


> لم اقدر احمله**مع الشكر


http://www.4shared.com/rar/5XWqiIgvba/ASHRAE_2013__FUNDAMENTALS__--S.html


----------



## Ahmed meca 88 (25 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد ح العشرى (11 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## سامى عبدالطيف (7 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (7 مايو 2015)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## SAIFASAD (8 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا عمل رائع وفقكم الله لكل خير دائما


----------



## amirhelmy (17 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله كل خير بجد مجهود اكثر من رائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## خبير الاردن (19 مايو 2015)

ارجو تنزيل الكتاب مرة اخرى مشكورا


----------



## محمد الشاطبي (20 مايو 2015)

لا استطيع التنزيل من هذ الرابط


----------



## taha waleed (17 أغسطس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا .. ...بارك الله فيكم ...​


----------



## كاسر (19 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## عمر مصطفى ابراهيم (18 أكتوبر 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو محمد علي سامي (19 أكتوبر 2015)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم


----------



## علاء التميمي (1 مارس 2017)

*طلبا وليس امرا*

السلام عليكم 
هل ممكن تعيدون رفع الملفات 
لان الروابط لا تعمل
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أبو عمر محمود (22 يوليو 2017)

الروابط لا تعمل يا أهل الخير .. برجاء المساعدة


----------



## نبيل خالد (29 يوليو 2017)

*السلام عليكم*

برجاء اعادة رفع الملف للاهمية
وشكرا


----------

